# Inside feeders.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Sunday, June 27, 2010.
I installed some Mother Lode brand plastic feeders with caps and ladders.
This is a trial run to see how they work out in my operation.
They are instaled in medium depth supers.
I used my SUREBONDER GLUE GUN, HE-750, to place some glue on the plastic clips. (I had a few that would not stay together.)

Comments are welcomed!
Ernie


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We use them w/out the caps and ladders. We bend a piece of 1/4" of wire cloth as a ladder. Start out with a 24x8" and bend it back and forth. The bends are about 1 1/2"


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the same one as well. There are a few issues that I have with them. The main issue is that with the cheese board covers I use there is not a rim on them so it is critical that the frame rest be kept clean so the bees have room to access the feeder. Another issue that I have is that some colonies will propolize the ladder screening so filling them becomes difficult. Other than that they work good and are very durable. I've been using them for 2 years now.


----------



## Galaxy (Jun 10, 2007)

I also use the medium feeder without the cap and ladder. To make a float, I cut 1 X 2 lathing about an inch shorter than the length of the feeder so it will float all the way to the bottom. It works great. I lose a few (but acceptable) number of bees to drowning. The feeders and, of course, the floats are very durable.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

does anyone think there is or might be a problem with putting a gallon of water inside a hive, especially spring and fall? i use them too, i just wonder if the added moisture could promote nosema or chalkbrood, or other things that would do well with the added humidity. they do seem to be the best option for feeding.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

"... they do seem to be the best option for feeding...."
thats because there is a danger of robbing with outside feeders. the downside is they are harder to check/fill (inside). much easier to provide water outside, and little to no advantage putting it inside. 
good luck, mike


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Tuesday, June 29, 2010

 *I refilled the feeders.*
I gave them a puff or two of thick cool smoke and had no problem filling the feeders.
BTY:
The medium depth super that the feeder fits into takes the space of two frames and it holds 128 ounces which is one gallon.
The feeders for a deep hold 96 ounces.
So far , I would rate the Mother Lode Products feeder over hive top feeders because the syrup is closer to the cluster.
Thank you for your thoughts and input!
Ernie


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Now that you have decided to use doolittle feeders, the next decision is where do you install them?
Some beekeepers place them in the last position away from them so that all four feeders on a pallet are together. The advantage there is that when you feed, you just pop the lid and move it towards you 2 inches and fill the feeder with minimal disruption.
When bees are robbing this is a big plus.

I place all of mine to the outside position. Here are the reasons why:

1) I am sure that those that live in colder areas have noticed that bees on a pallet tend to cluster to the center of the pallet in all four hives thus sharing heat. Why would you want to place a feeder directly in their way? Placing it to the outside on the other hand provides a dead air space from the cold.

2)When I am inspecting hives the first thing I do is pull the feeder and set aside. This provides a good view of the next frame.

3) How many hives are lost to starvation even though there are feed frames on the other side of the hive? Armed with the knowledge that the bees will move toward the center of the pallet to share heat, you know where to equalize feed.


----------



## JakeVW (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought 10 deep Mother load feeders this spring to try them out. I also installed the cap & ladders. I loved them so much that I have ordered 100 more this week and plan on using these for all of my feeding. Probably will leave it in permantly.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Where is the link to find these Mother load feeders??? I dont believe i ever seen one before and i already tried to search with no success!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Mother Lode Products:
Phone: 1-800-657-9876
Fax: 1-209-532-6312

Web site/URL: http://www.motherlodeproducts.com/

Ernie


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I see they redesigned their feeders. The new style won't prevent the bees from getting inside to the feed with the cap and ladders installed.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Harry Vanderpool,
Thank you for your information.
Ernie:
thumbsup:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Beeslave,
Rubbing alcohol dissolves the propolis.
If necessary, I plan placing a piece of heating and air conditioning tape over the ladder openings.
Ernie


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a inside feeder i purchased from another bee supplier a yr ago, i wonder if the caps & ladder will work with it?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Honeybeekeeper,
turn the feeder upside down.
And, if you are in luck it might say Mother Lode Products.
Ernie


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope i wasnt so lucky! I looked in my receipt file and i bought the deep inside feeder from walter kelleys in clarkson ky awhile ago!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I just pulled the ladders out from the very few that were propolized and beat them with my hive tool. Popped the propolis right off.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Beeslave said:


> I just pulled the ladders out from the very few that were propolized and beat them with my hive tool. Popped the propolis right off.


I found that good hive tool beating will fix alot of things, morale, disagreable father, employee attitudes that sort of thing.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

And if it doesn't work the first time, just...

...Get a bigger hive tool.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

dbest said:


> I found that good hive tool beating will fix alot of things, morale, disagreable father, employee attitudes that sort of thing.


One of my favorite t-shirts reads: "The floggings will continue until morale improves." :lpf:


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Wrong forum.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

honeybeekeeper, here's the link;

http://www.motherlodeproducts.com/


----------

